# how to get blood out of velvet?



## lowdown64ss (Feb 10, 2002)

theres some blood on my green wave velvet in my car anyone know a good way to try to get it out?


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdown64ss_@Oct 5 2004, 06:06 PM
> *theres some blood on my green wave velvet in my car anyone know a good way to try to get it out?
> [snapback]2269232[/snapback]​*


getting rid of the velvet would help :biggrin: j/k homie


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

spit on the seat and rub the spit through it.....then wipe the spit up and repeat until its gone... i know this sounds wierd but its the best way to do it and it will break the blood down fast


----------



## x-raided (Jul 6, 2004)

wear a tampon next time


----------



## theoglean (Dec 4, 2002)

scrub the spot and vacuum or take a shami(?spell) and spray some engine degreaser on the spot and rub really hard


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

The ultimate cleaner for blood is hydrogen-peroxide! Just appply on the blood, let it bubble and fizz, and the blood will be gone :biggrin: 
ABSOLUTELY NO BULLSH!T!!! This works on clothes, too (hmmmmmmm)


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

spit still works better....the enzymes in spit break the blood down better than anything else i have seen...i am an upholsterer and i have done this many times...peroxide might decontaminate it but it doesnt break the blood down..it just kills the germs on it


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

The instances I've had to get blood out, peroxide has gotten it completely removed! Next time, I'll try the spit thing (I play hockey, so give it a few days :biggrin: )


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Oct 7 2004, 05:44 PM
> *(I play hockey, so give it a few days  :biggrin:  )
> [snapback]2275503[/snapback]​*


lmao....yeah you get pretty roughed up playing hockey....wont take long at all for you to experience the real deal :biggrin:


----------



## RaZo_bLaDe (Jun 16, 2002)

i got blood on my white shirt and i sucked it out with spit, and its mint. took like 2 mins to do to


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

thats a lil fucking sick sounding


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

after cutting my finger to the bone in the shop i went to get it stitched up and the doc said HD would work very well


----------



## MisterE (Jun 27, 2002)

whatever you do, do it before the cops find the body


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

Spit does work!!! :biggrin: But, I think I'll KEEP my vial of peroxide just incase I'm not sure who's blood it is... :roflmao:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Oct 11 2004, 08:04 PM
> *Spit does work!!!  :biggrin:  But, I think I'll KEEP my vial of peroxide just incase I'm not sure who's blood it is...  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2286370[/snapback]​*


told ya so :biggrin:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MisterE_@Oct 11 2004, 05:21 PM
> *whatever you do, do it before the cops find the body
> [snapback]2286123[/snapback]​*


for real :biggrin: so.........any one know the best way to clean a wood chipper


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Nov 2 2004, 10:55 PM
> *for real :biggrin: so.........any one know the best way to clean a wood chipper
> [snapback]2354349[/snapback]​*


LOTS of bleach :biggrin:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Oct 7 2004, 12:59 PM
> *The ultimate cleaner for blood is hydrogen-peroxide!  Just appply on the blood, let it bubble and fizz, and the blood will be gone  :biggrin:
> ABSOLUTELY NO BULLSH!T!!!  This works on clothes, too (hmmmmmmm)
> [snapback]2274271[/snapback]​*


to bad that'll take the color out of it like bleach


----------

